# Rear end spacial awareness



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Teach them "get in the box". Start with a large low box and have them put all four paws in. Then use progressively smaller and taller boxes until all four paws are touching or very close. 

You can also put a ladder on the floor and have them walk in the openings.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Interesting question. I remember when teaching carting with the dogs that they had to learn about the width of their cart. I think we just practiced with cones and trash cans, until they quit running them over. I distinctly remember that my male poodle learned quicker that his female Airedale partner. The funny thing was that she knew to rely on his knowledge. I also remember teaching them to back up. Later, we saw the Airedale incorporating her lesson when she had squeezed into a very tight spot hunting a rat... she backed right out of that spot, and was she ever proud of herself. Back to the "hind end awareness". I do know that it is sometimes a stage that pups go through, and as they mature, they become more aware of where they are placing their body parts. I am sure others on this forum will have more helpful training tips.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

In foundations for Agility Zephyr is learning to back up and put his back feet onto a board laying on the ground. Eventually it will turn into keeping his two back feet on the contact area of agility obstacles, but at this stage it is teaching him that he has back feet, and to pay attention to them and to control where he is putting them.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Snow, I remember you taught Lucky to pivot. I'm not sure how it you taught it, but I was doing some cleaning and came across the bowl I used to train Babykins to pivot - she saw it and immediately jumped her two front paws on it. I stood next to her and we went clockwise and counterclockwise around they way we used to train. I just realized that this exercise also helps with hind feet awareness.

For Lucky and Kit you'll probably want something a little more sturdy and larger than the small bowl I used for my minipoo - maybe a small step stool, the kind kids use to be high enough to reach the bathroom sink?


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

We have made a pvc box for Lucky for his agility class. We had to make it very large because otherwise, he won't go in. LOL He is super great about getting into the box but only if he is lured from the correct angle will all four feet go in. We did use an IKEA step stool to teach him pivot. We taught him this for his pet tricks class but we never continued with it so he has forgotten a lot of the different tricks we taught him. We need to brush up on old tricks. 

Kit is the one who has terrible rear end awareness. She will just sit on people, cats, or dogs, and think she is cuddling but really crushing them. Lucky is the only one that does not mind her clingy nature. She usually comes on a little strong.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Kit, sounds like our old Rottweiler. Cubby used to fling his tailless butt down with out a thought that the space was already occupied. Once we were in the van and I kept asking my daughter, "What IS that sound?". She kept looking out the window, replying, "Oh, one of the dogs must have a squeaky toy." This went on until I demanded that as the PICASS (Person in charge's assistant), she had to actually find the source of the sound. Turns out the squeaky toy was my poor Spoo breathing, as he was being squished by 95 pounds of Rottweiler. Typical of Sailor's temperament, he didn't want to cause a fuss... but gee, it would be nice to breathe!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

That is too funny Charmed! Kit loves car rides and also crowds Lucky's space in the back seat. She is also not very considerate when it comes to her brother's personal space. Come to think of it, she is always trying to sit up front with us. I think she misses the days when she was the size of a cat at 8 weeks old. It isn't surprising that Lucky hates car rides particularly with Kit who always take up 75% of avail space. Lol [emoji13] lucky is very considerate and sits like a human whereas Kit is diagonal and stretches across the back seat. Kit loves car rides with her big brother because she loves to give him big hugs and kisses. [emoji847]


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

I started with a bowl, a small platform, and paw pods for teaching two-on/two-off for agility contacts. My spoo quickly offered this (back paw or paws on the object) using clicker training. I had given up on using the paw pods with my older dog, thought that she just didn't get it, but training two dogs together seems to be a motivator. That and yummy treats.


----------

